# EGD--biopsy of small intestine for celiac disease



## solara (Aug 25, 2016)

My Internal Med MD asked me to go gluten-free for 2 mos to see if my gut problems were IBS-D. This was over 2 yrs ago. It helped along with HYOSCYAMINE generic for ANASPAZ. Now gut issues are related to stress, also. I have Colonospy scheduled in a few wks. In addition, this New GI DR suggests I discontinue gluten-free diet for 2 weeks prior to EGD (upperGI to biopsy small intestine). She says I must for accurate diagnosis of celiac disease. I am afraid I will be extremely ill from 2 wks of eating gluten.HAS ANYONE BEEN ASKED TO RETURN GLUTEN TO DIET FOR DIAGNOSIS OF CELIAC? What are the benefits of celiac diagnosis?


----------

